# جديد اللحام بواسطة الامواج فوق الصوتية .



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

بالأمس كان لحام وصلتي الحديد والألمنيوم عصيّ وصعب المنال وبدخول الامواج فوق الصوتية 

اصبح الامر يسيرا وفي متناول الجميع .

لنطلّع على الملف التالي البسيط وان شاء الله ينال رضاكم .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## omaalrubaiee (10 ديسمبر 2007)

احسنت يا طيب ومشكور


----------



## mohame_ refaat (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا العرض القيم لهذا النوع من اللحام


----------



## ENG-COOL (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (18 ديسمبر 2007)

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## islam2a (19 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع هايل
شكرا لك .. وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## essam (20 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراجزيلا لك


----------



## سباعي1 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

Great thanks to you forproviding information about new technlogies because we shouldbe always in toutch with these things


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم على ردك النبيل .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------

